# Granny/Are there any healthy and safety experts or meter readers here?



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

Yesterday I was told that my granny has fallen off a ladder and broken a bone in her leg. She is not diabetic so that is why I put it here in 'off topic'. But I know you are all kind people and just needed some support. I am concerned since she lives alone and is quite determined about that, she lives in Hampshire and we live in London. My aunt and uncle live near her but not in the same building, and they already care for my uncle's mother who lives with them. I am concerned that the injury will affect Granny's mobility, she won't be able to get to the shops or even around the house and may not tell us or ask for help. She is an independent lady, and determined not to be a burden on any of us.

Apparently she was up the ladder reading the meter, the meter reader bloke was there but he was not allowed to go up the ladder because of health and safety! I find that appalling. I am sure I read something in the paper about this a while ago but cannot find it now. Is anyone a health and safety expert or a meter reader who can tell me more about this and if it really is the case? If it is, I find it appalling that a young fit man would make an old frail lady in her 80s go up a ladder instead of him. I don't see the point of paying someone to read a meter if they don't actually read the meter and make the customer read it for them anyway. If he did refuse to go up the ladder, I hope he gets the sack and the company gets into trouble over this. I realise that on one hand he could get in trouble if he went against company policy and went up the ladder himself, but on the other hand, he was on his own with Granny and who would know? I would have thought anyone with an ounce of humanity would make reasonable adjustments for older people. And for goodness sake, it's only a ladder, it's not like he had to battle a crocodile or something. It is hard since I hear things from my mum who hears them from my aunt and uncle so it is all third hand information that I am trying to make sense of, so that's why I am trying to find out how likely this situation is.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I'd be inclined to go to age concern or the citizens advice people to see what they have to say or what advice they can give. I agree it is crazy to make a frail old lady go up a ladder to read the meter when there is a fit young man who wont or can't.

The other possibility is to get the company concerned to move te meter to a (ahem) more sensible location that does not need a ladder. Presumably they installed it where it is in the first place.

All of my safety experience is at work so can't be of more help. I hope Granny makes a good recovery...


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 20, 2009)

*I Hope Granny gets better soon*

I think you need to inform as many people as possible about what this company has done. Put it all in writing, look on the internet and find the CEO of the company involved and write to them personally. Get the press involved as well.

If they have read the meter before and know they need a ladder to read it and they are so concerned about health and safety then they should have sent two able people. 1 to hold the ladder/steps and the other to go up and read it, and if they are really particular they should have carried out an health & safety inspection first. 

How angrey you must be. Life is hard/difficult enough as it is for people. Speak to socials services about getting Granny help when she comes home from hospital they will help until she is mobile again.

Best of luck Di


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

unfortunately the young guy in question was right not to do this. however he shouldnt of asked your gran to do it either. health and safety states that you can only use approved equipment and as the ladder was probably not a works issued ladder it wouldnt be approved. i agree that it is wrong what happened, but if the guy had read the meter and the previous meter guy couldnt and stated due to in-ability as meter in place only acessable by ladder he would have lost his job.

i would call the company who own the meter (usually transco if gas) and ask them to move the meter and explain to them why. if they say no then go to ofgem and see if they will help in the matter.

i hope your gran gets better soon and i hope you get some satisfaction out of the company involved.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike, I have a high up meter myself which must be reached by ladder or climbing onto the bed and leaning over precariously, I am sure it is not uncommon for meters to be put in inconvenient places. The company must have been aware of this and if they insist on using approved equipment then they should provide all employees with approved ladders in their vans or as dizzydi suggests, they should send employees out in pairs, there are many solutions to this and the one they did was definitely wrong for both the man and his company and will do my best to get both into as much trouble as I can. 

Thankyou all of you for your advice and support. I have emailed age concern and help the aged to ask for advice and we will also get the meter moved.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

i think you are right in the fact many meter are placed in high places. i had to get my mums moved for her as she couldnt reach it and my dad woks away lots. the guys when they came to read it even though it had been well documented to be in a high place and only accessable by ladder wouldnt have the equipment and only travel in singles. i spoke to transco for her and they were more than happy to move the meter for her and i even contacted the gas company involved to give them the correct meter reading and got my mum a ?150 rebate off them. she also got some flowers due to the problems she was having. a lot of meter reading companies are nothing to do with the gas/elec company and are outside contractors so are trying to keep costs to a minimum. yes do kick up a stink as it was wrong what happened, but i would also think of taking your complaint to ofgem. hope this helps you some 

mike


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry lizzie forgot to say my fist port of call would be to go to the company who own the meter (transco with gas) and get them to move the meter and also log a complaint with them over what has happened. then contact the meter reading company and log a complaint with them. if you dont get anywhere with either of them go to ofgem and see what they have to say.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds like good advice. Thanks Mike.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

your welcome lizzie. let me know how you get on ??? and please send my best wishes to your gran for a speedy recovery to


----------



## Copepod (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd agree - talk to the meter reading company / gas provider and Age Concern / Help the Aged, who will want to know about local practice and may already be campaigning on the issue. One fact may be key - who provided the ladder? Couldn't the meter read see the figures with a torch and good eysight?

I quite agree, that elderly people shouldn't have to go up ladders - a fracture in a person in their 80s is almost invariably both more likely and more serious if it does happen than in someone younger. However, my grandparents would have been horrified if we'd tried to stop them going up ladders - our mum said she prefered to hear AFTER Grandad had been cleaning the gutters, with Grandma standing guard at the bottom (both in their 80s)! They used walking sticks, but still climbed over stiles - and lived into mid 80s (grandfather) and early 90s (grandmother)


----------



## Einstein (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grans accident, hopefully she makes a quick recovery. Certainly a letter to the meters owner and the reading company is in order and I'd send them recorded delivery.

This is the reason why on all new properties the gas and electricity (and where fitter water) meters on the outside of the building.

Your gran should have declined to read the meter and the meter reading company should have made arrangements to read the meter with someone who has been trained to use a ladder (not a joke). However, people like to help visitors..

Potentially, there is a case against the meter reading company/meter owner as they endangered your grans health. Perhaps worth a discussion with a personal injury solicitor. If nothing else this may well provide the means to take care of your gran while she recovers.

I am unsure of exactly who is responsible for the costs to move the meter to a more accessible location. While the meter is the property of the company, the issue is then connecting the gas or electric meter to the consumer unit or main gas supply. This might be an intensive job and the probably the responsibility of the property owner to facilitate the connection of the meter to the existing distribution point.

Clearly this isn't a problem that is going to go away and should be addressed. You may find the meter owner has a scheme for elderly/disabled people.

Another consideration is if your gran owns the property or if she rents it and also the type of property. Installing remote meters in an old block of flats is clearly more difficult to a house. If she rents the property then the cost to move the meter could/should be picked up by the owner.


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 23, 2009)

OK I am embarrassed now. The true story has come out. It turns out that granny happened to be out when the meter reader came round, and they as usual posted through a card saying they would come back later. She then took it on herself to read the meter and climb the ladder. While she was up the ladder the meter reader arrived back and his knock startled her so she fell. I take back everything I said, the guy helped her. Sorry to all the meter readers out there! My granny is a tinker like dizzydi's!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> OK I am embarrassed now. The true story has come out. It turns out that granny happened to be out when the meter reader came round, and they as usual posted through a card saying they would come back later. She then took it on herself to read the meter and climb the ladder. While she was up the ladder the meter reader arrived back and his knock startled her so she fell. I take back everything I said, the guy helped her. Sorry to all the meter readers out there! My granny is a tinker like dizzydi's!



Are all grannies tinkers? My grannies have sadly passed on, but I'm sure they would have done what your granny did. Indeed, my mum, who is a great-granny, often used to horrify me with some of the things she got up to! I hope you've given her a stern talking to and hidden all the laddrs! And I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to do shopping for the little old lady up the road and hubby and son did odd jobs round the house for her. Well into her 80's she was stubborn and independent and frail.

Actually she and I got on very well as we seemed to understand each other but her son used to give her the most horrendous lectures which would either leave her in tears or make her even more stubborn than ever.

She was a great granny who loved James Bond and detective novels.

I think it is a generational think. People of a certain age are so used to doing things for themselves, they don't know how to accept it when they need it or they are scared silly of being put into a home and having all their freedom and privacy taken away from them. My mum (80 earlier this year and soon to be great granny) is just the same.


----------



## janine19 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,
Dont know anything about meters sorry. But in terms of her mobility, yes it is likely to be affected. The service that I work for works like this. She should be seen by a physio and an occupational therapist on the ward to assess her needs or via A&E. If she needs help to become independent then it can be done in a few ways. (1) rehab in hospital setting. (2) rehab in a rehab centre within the community (3) Intermediate care/Community physio and OT. Support from carers should also be available and dont have to be permanent.

I undersatnd its hard for u bein so far away but there are lots of services around to help get elderly people back to full independence after things like this. The age concern team in my area is very good and can help with shopping and access buses. They can also advise on community support projects in your granny's area as well as buddy services to help with confidence. 

Hope this helps.
Hope she's doin well.


----------



## janine19 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lizzie,

Just seen ur post on the true story!! What a tinker she is. So typical of granny's though, mines the same.


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hi Lizzie*

You have to laugh at them and with them in the end.

Definately what a tinker.

My Granny fell and fractured her hip about 2 years ago now - she spent 8 weeks in hospital 6 with her leg elevated (& going do lally as she was made to withdraw from sleeping pills she had been on for 30 years) and 2 weeks attending the day rehab unit were they got her mobile again. They will have her up and walking about before you know it and she will be back to being fit as a fiddle before long.

Send your Granny my best wishes.

Heres to naughty Granny's but we love them


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

*Call the helpline*
Citizens Advice consumer helpline: 03454 04 05 06
Textphone: 18001 03454 04 05 06
Monday to Friday, 9am to 5pm


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

Lizzie said:


> That sounds like good advice. Thanks Mike.


https://www.ofgem.gov.uk/consumers/...bout-your-gas-or-electricity-bill-or-supplier


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

Lizzie said:


> OK I am embarrassed now. The true story has come out. It turns out that granny happened to be out when the meter reader came round, and they as usual posted through a card saying they would come back later. She then took it on herself to read the meter and climb the ladder. While she was up the ladder the meter reader arrived back and his knock startled her so she fell. I take back everything I said, the guy helped her. Sorry to all the meter readers out there! My granny is a tinker like dizzydi's!



There is still the principle of the matter here Lizzie. The location of the meter. Due to the location of the meter is what caused the accident. Still, get onto the company of the energy co. and get them to move the meter. Your granny was lucky it could have been a different story completely!


----------



## travellor (Feb 25, 2019)

WHT said:


> There is still the principle of the matter here Lizzie. The location of the meter. Due to the location of the meter is what caused the accident. Still, get onto the company of the energy co. and get them to move the meter. Your granny was lucky it could have been a different story completely!



I suspect the meter was in that place when the house was built. Like many. I have many customers that need help simply to reset a breaker. It's something that was never considered when the house was built.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 25, 2019)

@WHT,  @travellor  ,  this thread is 10 years old!!


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

PMSL!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! There goes common sense.......ROFWL!!!!!  'think I've wet myself laughing...........!'


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

...how is that for 'being off the subject!' Far out! ..... LOL!


----------



## travellor (Feb 25, 2019)

silentsquirrel said:


> @WHT,  @travellor  ,  this thread is 10 years old!!


Guess you can't understand the timelines  be on here? I'll give you a free pass this time.


----------



## WHT (Feb 25, 2019)

terrible with dates and times! I live in a time warp!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 25, 2019)

WHT said:


> ...how is that for 'being off the subject!' Far out! ..... LOL!


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 28, 2019)

Different times ...

Flanders & Swan - The Gasman Cometh

'Twas on a Wednesday morning
The Electrician came;
He called me 'Mr Sanderson' (which isn't quite my name).
*He couldn't reach the fuse box
Without standing on the bin*
And his foot went through a window - so I called a Glazier in.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2019)

My husband used to be a meter reader and far from being banned from using a step ladder - he's been known to go up actual ladders to access meters in extremely dodgy places BUT I stress of his own volition and I'm more than certain that Siemen's H&S people would not have approved of it.  He's also walked miles over muddy fields to access ancient meters for old pumps that haven't worked for God knows how long but the various electricity and gas suppliers that Siemens were contracted to, had consistently failed to remove from their databases - but ditto for the pumps in such places that are still being used.  His job involved being a detective at times - like when property had been demolished!  He enjoyed it - but I can assure you the wages meter readers get paid certainly didn't include anything like 'danger money' and each person had to be their own Risk Assessor. So if your granny's chap has assessed the risk and adjudged it too much of one - then I don't think you'd have a leg to stand on.  However - have you actually tried speaking to the supply company?  If they can't get the meter read ever again because it - apparently - cannot be safely accessed blah blah blah …...


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 1, 2019)

Think you missed my earlier post, @trophywench !   Unlikely situation still the same after TEN years!!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh - Rats!!  LOL


----------

